# who is experience this?



## missduivel (Sep 11, 2007)

*who is experience this?*​
no feeling in your fingers, hands and whole body1031.25%feeling like a match breaks through the middle13.13%feeling as if you float1959.38%as iff you are going to torn apart13.13%uhmzz i never head this feeling im glad to 00.00%i experience that once in my life13.13%


----------



## missduivel (Sep 11, 2007)

no feeling in your fingers, hands and whole body
feeling like a match breaks through the middle 
feeling as if you float

I thought that I had depersonalisation under control but I am weaker again
sometimes i wanna be dead and i love to go to bed and sleep the whole day in my dreams i never feel a dp experience but i can do what ever i want

Dp sucks sorry guys :evil:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm a floater


----------



## anyala84 (Aug 2, 2007)

I am a floater as well. I feel like I am floating in front of my body, and my body just follows


----------



## rainchild8 (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm a floater as well. Sometimes I get the no feeling thing, but it's usually just the floating.

And yes, DP sucks cat arse.


----------



## mezz (Sep 8, 2006)

I float and get feeling of numbness in my whole body. Kind of like feeling weightless.
Btw, do you people 'float' all the time or just get it occasionally? I used have it all the time but now it has become occasional.. Like, today, I was feeling fine overall and in one second my whole body feels weightless and I'm 'out of my body'. *Anyone else have the same?*

I think it's neck related though... It happens often when I move my neck or do something to it. Maybe stuck nerve or something.. :?


----------



## kioreija (Sep 16, 2006)

What do you mean by 'match break through the middle'? It sounds strangely familiar.. I think I feel like that. I voted 'floater'. I don't 'feel' my limbs, but am aware of them, they just feel detached and surreal.

mezz- I get the 'out of body' thing too. Also I feel 'out of my head/mind' all the time. Like I am just a fragment of a thought that makes up the unit of my Self. Or something. I have a tough time describing these things.. D|


----------

